# Radio Silence Cabin



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

In ancient ship wireless stations, (pre 1920s), there was usually an area listed on the plans as "silence cabin!" Anyone any idea what it was, and what it was for?


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Shipbuilder said:


> In ancient ship wireless stations, (pre 1920s), there was usually an area listed on the plans as "silence cabin!" Anyone any idea what it was, and what it was for?


Possible explanation here, Shipbuilder?
http://electric-edwardians.blogspot.com/2011/09/ships-wireless-cabin-1910.html

Brian


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Brian,
That anwers the question nicely. Thank you.
Bob


----------

